# Under Armour - update on my order



## The Fader (May 23, 2019)

Just for information - I have received an email from Under Armour today saying part of my order has shipped.

I have tracked the package and is shows collection by Hermes and a delivery date of tomorrow!!

Given I got the same cancellation email as others - this is strange development.

The rest of my order is still on the U.A.  website awaiting shipment and is not showing as cancelled.

Wonder what tomorrow will bring?


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2019)

A refund


----------



## garyinderry (May 23, 2019)

Anyone actually been refunded yet?


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2019)

No,I checked my account yesterday and it showed money was taken out on the 21st (after orders have been allegedly cancelled) checked again earlier and now showing as 22nd. Proper confused


----------



## hovis (May 23, 2019)

My orders arrived today


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2019)

hovis said:



			My orders arrived today
		
Click to expand...

Crazy, did you get the cancellation email as well?


----------



## hovis (May 23, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Crazy, did you get the cancellation email as well?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.  But never got a refund.  Shame ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2019)

hovis said:



			Yes.  But never got a refund.  Shame ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


And normal free delivery or upgraded?


----------



## Dan2501 (May 23, 2019)

My order still says it's being processed on the website but received a cancellation email. God knows what's going on?!


----------



## hovis (May 23, 2019)

So not the "obvious" mistake that us flesh eating people fell for after all!!!!


----------



## robinthehood (May 23, 2019)

Sounds like a total mess by UA


----------



## Slime (May 23, 2019)

My order remains 'Not Shipped'.
Another email on it's way.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 23, 2019)

Reading on Twitter that people that have called them about their orders have been barked at by incredibly rude customer service staff. Under Armour doing themselves a lot of favours with this debacle.


----------



## USER1999 (May 23, 2019)

I am guessing that the orders getting delivered were genuinely in the sale, and the ones that are not, were wrongly priced.

Customer service is a job I would not want. Getting abuse from irate customers all day, not for me.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 23, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I am guessing that the orders getting delivered were genuinely in the sale, and the ones that are not, were wrongly priced.

Customer service is a job I would not want. Getting abuse from irate customers all day, not for me.
		
Click to expand...

I can't imagine they meant for any products to be reduced to Â£8.8. Thats a mental reduction!


----------



## garyinderry (May 23, 2019)

It would have been nice of them to hold their hands up and say we messed up.  We will send one item for 8.80 and we value your custom and future support.   Win win


----------



## inc0gnito (May 23, 2019)

Someone at UA wont be getting their bonus this year. 

Still havenâ€™t received any items or a cancellation yet.


----------



## Bbothwell (May 23, 2019)

Still haven't recieved a cancellation email nor a shipping email. No idea what is going on but expecting a refund. I'm hoping a complaint will get me a voucher or something once this is all finished


----------



## GOLFER1994 (May 23, 2019)

I've heard nothing and when i log online it is showing that I have no order history. Money was taken from the bank at the time and confirmation email received ! Let us know what arrives


----------



## pauljames87 (May 23, 2019)

it is an odd one indeed

yesterday I received my blanket email saying order not accepted , refund will be issued.. expect 5-7 days or whatever

now normally (I paid by paypal btw) you get an email that min from paypal saying transaction refunded your money will be returned blah blah.. which actually is a good email to get because you know the refund has actually been issued.. anyways 24 hours on I have no email from paypal.. so Im wondering if their working through all the orders one by one and refunding them.. because until I get that paypal email the money cant have been refunded


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2019)

Friend of a friend got part of his order honoured when he complained via email.


----------



## Slime (May 23, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Friend of a friend got part of his order honoured when he complained via email.
		
Click to expand...

I've sent three emails to date, still waiting for an acceptable response, still not holding my breath!


----------



## Bbothwell (May 23, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			it is an odd one indeed

yesterday I received my blanket email saying order not accepted , refund will be issued.. expect 5-7 days or whatever

now normally (I paid by paypal btw) you get an email that min from paypal saying transaction refunded your money will be returned blah blah.. which actually is a good email to get because you know the refund has actually been issued.. anyways 24 hours on I have no email from paypal.. so Im wondering if their working through all the orders one by one and refunding them.. because until I get that paypal email the money cant have been refunded
		
Click to expand...

I haven't even received am email saying the order hasn't been accepted yet!


----------



## Jacko_G (May 23, 2019)

Bbothwell said:



			I haven't even received am email saying the order hasn't been accepted yet!
		
Click to expand...

Likewise.

Disgusting customer service.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 24, 2019)

There we go, refund issued at 02:40 this morning 

Thatâ€™s that then


----------



## Depreston (May 24, 2019)

That blanket email means nothing by looks of things some still getting orders shipped 

Theyâ€™re sending out refund confirmations that show the order details out as a few have had them on hotukdeals


----------



## pauljames87 (May 24, 2019)

Depreston said:



			That blanket email means nothing by looks of things some still getting orders shipped 

Theyâ€™re sending out refund confirmations that show the order details out as a few have had them on hotukdeals
		
Click to expand...

Maybe itâ€™s hit and miss.. if people have ordered a few full priced items and one Â£8 item give them the order

If the order is all Â£8 items cancel


----------



## Neilds (May 24, 2019)

I ordered a pair of trainers and some socks on Wednesday, full price, no sale items and only got the confirmation email. Money has been taken from my account but no shipping details yet. Hopefully will be sorted as I really like UA gear.


----------



## FAB90 (May 24, 2019)

I'm the same money taken no refund and order still saying processing don't think anyone actually knows what's happening especially UA


----------



## Neilds (May 24, 2019)

Neilds said:



			I ordered a pair of trainers and some socks on Wednesday, full price, no sale items and only got the confirmation email. Money has been taken from my account but no shipping details yet. Hopefully will be sorted as I really like UA gear.
		
Click to expand...

Now postedðŸ˜€


----------



## Bwgan (May 24, 2019)

Looks like UA are taking a pasting for this.... All over Facebook and the Trustpilot rating is bad news for them
https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/un...MYZfCGiTFtuPd6rqydyVhWb5OFrcubbZmKfSffVeXAKbQ


----------



## Papas1982 (May 24, 2019)

Bwgan said:



			Looks like UA are taking a pasting for this.... All over Facebook and the Trustpilot rating is bad news for them
https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/un...MYZfCGiTFtuPd6rqydyVhWb5OFrcubbZmKfSffVeXAKbQ

Click to expand...

Whilst I'm sire some of these people are innocent folk who thought it was a sale. I'd imagine most (like myself and many others) simply took a punt. I'm sire if they'd gotten their items they wouldn't have been posting lots of positive reviews. 

Some will get lucky. Some won't. Those that haven't gotten away with it are now simply throwing their toys out. Granted the refund is taking a while, but you (the guys taking a punt) were all happy enough hoping to blag a bargain. Online refunds tale a while.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 24, 2019)

At least ebay wont be full of UA stuff, all new and in bags.......


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Whilst I'm sire some of these people are innocent folk who thought it was a sale. I'd imagine most (like myself and many others) simply took a punt. I'm sire if they'd gotten their items they wouldn't have been posting lots of positive reviews.

Some will get lucky. Some won't. Those that haven't gotten away with it are now simply throwing their toys out. Granted the refund is taking a while, but you (the guys taking a punt) were all happy enough hoping to blag a bargain. Online refunds tale a while.
		
Click to expand...

I would wager most were trying to take advantage just as many did with the AG trade in. No intention of anything other than a quick sell on to make money.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 24, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I would wager most were trying to take advantage just as many did with the AG trade in. No intention of anything other than a quick sell on to make money.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on order size tbf. I don't see anything wrong with trying to take advantage. But think people now crying over it need to get a grip. 

I ordered 6 items. All of which I have in different colours and like. Don't need but at those prices worth a punt. Fully expected it to be a balls up but worth a punt for having Â£50 frozen in the account.


----------



## Slime (May 24, 2019)

My order is 'Being Processed'.
I've had no refund or reasonable response to my emails!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 24, 2019)

Slime said:



			My order is 'Being Processed'.
I've had no refund or reasonable response to my emails!
		
Click to expand...

What would you consider reasonable? 

Have you had the default telling you it's cancelled and awaiting refund?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Depends on order size tbf. I don't see anything wrong with trying to take advantage. But think people now crying over it need to get a grip. 

I ordered 6 items. All of which I have in different colours and like. Don't need but at those prices worth a punt. Fully expected it to be a balls up but worth a punt for having Â£50 frozen in the account.
		
Click to expand...

defo was worth a punt , ended up spending Â£57 on 2 tops instead (1 under armour Â£22 and the other footjoy off a local pro) annoying to cost more but hey new golf clothes almost as good as new clubs!

On your previous post tho I disagree online refunds donâ€™t take time to action.. mine was PayPal soon as they actioned it the money has been sent back by PayPal etc etc.. 3 days to clear ish

2 days to action it tho.. whenever you do on ebay itâ€™s done instantly so just due to the numbers of people Iâ€™d say


----------



## Papas1982 (May 24, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			defo was worth a punt , ended up spending Â£57 on 2 tops instead (1 under armour Â£22 and the other footjoy off a local pro) annoying to cost more but hey new golf clothes almost as good as new clubs!

On your previous post tho I disagree online refunds donâ€™t take time to action.. mine was PayPal soon as they actioned it the money has been sent back by PayPal etc etc.. 3 days to clear ish

2 days to action it tho.. whenever you do on ebay itâ€™s done instantly so just due to the numbers of people Iâ€™d say
		
Click to expand...

I've always found online refunds take longer personally. When paying by card at least. 

Amount of refunds they need to action obviously has a massive effect too


----------



## pauljames87 (May 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I've always found online refunds take longer personally. When paying by card at least. 

Amount of refunds they need to action obviously has a massive effect too
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s all about when itâ€™s actioned

With PayPal you have a reference 

With them refunding your card unless they email you saying so you just have their word which could be couple of days until they actually action it

But yeah the numbers is going to be massive this time around


----------



## hovis (May 24, 2019)

I just spoke with one of their sponsored athletes at the gym and she recons that it was a legit sale but the problems occurred when the computer system was selling items that where sat in someone else's basket whilst they continued to shop and then checked out thus selling the same item multiple times.  The system that usually detects and prevents this was overwhelmed and couldn't handle the volume.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 24, 2019)

hovis said:



			I just spoke with one of their sponsored athletes at the gym and she recons that it was a legit sale but the problems occurred when the computer system was selling items that where sat in someone else's basket whilst they continued to shop and then checked out thus selling the same item multiple times.  The system that usually detects and prevents this was overwhelmed and couldn't handle the volume.
		
Click to expand...

I find that hard to believe. 

Not that youâ€™ve spoken to someone, or that theyâ€™ve been told that. More that if that was the case, why can we now go online and purchase the items at full price? 

To me it sounds like a cop out. Imo some of those items which are in fact new season wear were never intentionally reduced that drastically.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Depends on order size tbf. I don't see anything wrong with trying to take advantage. But think people now crying over it need to get a grip.

I ordered 6 items. All of which I have in different colours and like. Don't need but at those prices worth a punt. Fully expected it to be a balls up but worth a punt for having Â£50 frozen in the account.
		
Click to expand...


Its ok for you, my mortgage hasn't been paid, and I couldn't put diesel in my car or get the kids some food due to UA keeping my Â£17!!!!

I'm furious.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I find that hard to believe.

Not that youâ€™ve spoken to someone, or that theyâ€™ve been told that. More that if that was the case, why can we now go online and purchase the items at full price?

To me it sounds like a cop out. Imo some of those items which are in fact new season wear were never intentionally reduced that drastically.
		
Click to expand...

This - Iâ€™m also not sure how a â€œsponsored athlete â€œ would know about the sales process 

The pro shop were speaking to an UA rep and there was a sale - but the issue was the Â£8.80 items - lots of items were reduced down from say Â£40 to Â£25 etc for shorts or tops with Â£10 off etc but there clearly was a glitch with the Â£8.80 items which looking at Twitter etc arenâ€™t being sent out but all the other sale items are. And as you said in an early post all the negative reviews will be because the Â£8.80 items arenâ€™t being honoured , but reading through the various tweets people didnâ€™t really expect the items to be sorted. The poor issue now is the time itâ€™s taking to refund people and the generic emails they sent out. 

UA at the end of the day arenâ€™t really going to be harmed - people will still purchase from them and the next sale people will look for the bargains again.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This - Iâ€™m also not sure how a â€œsponsored athlete â€œ would know about the sales process 

The pro shop were speaking to an UA rep and there was a sale - but the issue was the Â£8.80 items - lots of items were reduced down from say Â£40 to Â£25 etc for shorts or tops with Â£10 off etc but there clearly was a glitch with the Â£8.80 items which looking at Twitter etc arenâ€™t being sent out but all the other sale items are. And as you said in an early post all the negative reviews will be because the Â£8.80 items arenâ€™t being honoured , but reading through the various tweets people didnâ€™t really expect the items to be sorted. The poor issue now is the time itâ€™s taking to refund people and the generic emails they sent out. 

UA at the end of the day arenâ€™t really going to be harmed - people will still purchase from them and the next sale people will look for the bargains again.
		
Click to expand...

UA can sook ma plums.

I'm on an official boycott.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			UA can sook ma plums.

I'm on an official boycott.
		
Click to expand...

Until the next sale ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Until the next sale ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

All part of the want for nothing society isnâ€™t it Phillip. 

No thatâ€™s you tho ðŸ˜‰


----------



## robinthehood (May 24, 2019)

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ dear under armour, where is my free stuff. I'm going to email until you send me it.


----------



## duncan mackie (May 24, 2019)

hovis said:



			I just spoke with one of their sponsored athletes at the gym and she recons that it was a legit sale but the problems occurred when the computer system was selling items that where sat in someone else's basket whilst they continued to shop and then checked out thus selling the same item multiple times.  The system that usually detects and prevents this was overwhelmed and couldn't handle the volume.
		
Click to expand...

This was my expectation of what happened...but unfortunately all the models, sizes and colours I ordered at a discounted price are now available, in stock, and undiscounted.

So something else happened as well.

Personally I'm not in the slightest bit concerned as I will no doubt be refunded before I've actually settled the funds involved (which are less than a round of drinks at the club anyway). How others feel is entirely up to them.


----------



## hovis (May 24, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I am guessing that the orders getting delivered were genuinely in the sale, and the ones that are not, were wrongly priced.

Customer service is a job I would not want. Getting abuse from irate customers all day, not for me.
		
Click to expand...

I think you may be right as my items where
Â£30 , Â£15 and Â£5.5.  I think the problem is the Â£8.80 items.  However, the belt I baught for Â£5.50 is back at Â£40


----------



## Jacko_G (May 24, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ dear under armour, where is my free stuff. I'm going to email until you send me it.
		
Click to expand...

Dear robininthehood,

Nobody got or ordered free stuff. As I and others have already stated, it's not the "sale" that has riled me. It's the shambolic response to it.

I have still not had an email saying that the order won't be processed. I have not been refunded and my order still shows as live.

How can it be so shambolic??


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2019)




----------



## robinthehood (May 24, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Dear robininthehood,

Nobody got or ordered free stuff. As I and others have already stated, it's not the "sale" that has riled me. It's the shambolic response to it.

I have still not had an email saying that the order won't be processed. I have not been refunded and my order still shows as live.

How can it be so shambolic??
		
Click to expand...

I've seen this sort of thing happen so many times. Sure they messed up and are trying to unpick it. But pretending you annoyed for any other reason  than not getting dirt cheap gear is laughable.


----------



## Slime (May 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			What would you consider reasonable?
		
Click to expand...

I just want them to tell me why it's been cancelled rather than just keep saying that my order 'has not been accepted'.
I know that ......................... but just tell me why!!




Papas1982 said:



			Have you had the default telling you it's cancelled and awaiting refund?
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I had that a few days ago, but still no refund.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 24, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			I've seen this sort of thing happen so many times. Sure they messed up and are trying to unpick it. But pretending you annoyed for any other reason  than not getting dirt cheap gear is laughable.
		
Click to expand...

Ok sunshine, you must be right.

Maybe check your grammar.


----------



## robinthehood (May 24, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Ok sunshine, you must be right.

Maybe check your grammar.
		
Click to expand...

Lol Who I cares. ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
If orders had all gone through you'd all be on here bragging about your cheap stuff.  Cant have it both ways.


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 24, 2019)

Wife ordered a few pairs of joggers. 

Got the shipped email today...

Jammy get ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2019)

Yawn.
Checks emails and Paypal, still nowt.


----------



## Trojan615 (May 25, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Yawn.
Checks emails and Paypal, still nowt.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise.... this is one of the worst pieces of customer service I have ever seen


----------



## Jacko_G (May 25, 2019)

Trojan615 said:



			Likewise.... this is one of the worst pieces of customer service I have ever seen
		
Click to expand...


Shhhhh, you're not allowed to be upset by the CS, we're just upset we didn't get cheap gear. Apparently that's the only issue.


----------



## happyhacker (May 25, 2019)

Fed up waiting. Chargeback via credit card and let UA deal with them.


----------



## garyinderry (May 25, 2019)

Oh UA you are playing a blinder here.

Just got two emails through about the returns of funds.  As I have made 2 orders this would make sense.

Refunds of 8.80 + 17.60 incoming. 

Only issue is I spent 61.60.


Am I going to have to join team irate?


----------



## karlcole (May 25, 2019)

Just to add to this ongoing shambles. I spent around Â£40 on 4 items during this 'sale' got the usual email confirming it was an error etc. Another email this morning saying refund is in its way for one item Â£8.80 no idea what's happening with the other 3 items now!


----------



## GG26 (May 25, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Oh UA you are playing a blinder here.

Just got two emails through about the returns of funds.  As I have made 2 orders this would make sense.

Refunds of 8.80 + 17.60 incoming.

Only issue is I spent 61.60.


Am I going to have to join team irate?
		
Click to expand...

I guess that there is a chance that the items not refunded may be shipped, but who knows.


----------



## garyinderry (May 25, 2019)

GG26 said:



			I guess that there is a chance that the items not refunded may be shipped, but who knows.
		
Click to expand...


If that is the case then I would be one happy man.    

This isn't shopping, this is now gambling and I can see the attraction.  this is a great sweat.


----------



## Slime (May 25, 2019)

Order Status : Being Processed
Items           : Not Shipped



No change there, then. 
Still no refund.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 25, 2019)

hovis said:



			I just spoke with one of their sponsored athletes at the gym and she recons that it was a legit sale but the problems occurred when the computer system was selling items that where sat in someone else's basket whilst they continued to shop and then checked out thus selling the same item multiple times.  The system that usually detects and prevents this was overwhelmed and couldn't handle the volume.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this mate, got an email this morning showing 3 items to be shipped and other the 3 items Iâ€™ve received a partial refund, the difference between the full refund and partial refund is weird and Iâ€™ll try and find out why, but what your friend told you makes sense.


----------



## adasko (May 25, 2019)

got a refund today for 9 items out of 10, second order for 1 item is still being processed


----------



## Twire (May 25, 2019)

karlcole said:



			Just to add to this ongoing shambles. I spent around Â£40 on 4 items during this 'sale' got the usual email confirming it was an error etc. Another email this morning saying refund is in its way for one item Â£8.80 no idea what's happening with the other 3 items now!
		
Click to expand...


Well let's hope you don't have to wait 3 months ðŸ˜


----------



## Redtraveller (May 25, 2019)

There's no way it was a legit sale. Even in a normal dale a Â£70 polo shirt would be Â£8.80. I'm still holding out hope though


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2019)

Anyone who pays Â£70  for a polo shirt needs their head looking at though ðŸ˜‚


----------



## davemc1 (May 25, 2019)

Been refunded for 2, still holding out on the other 3...


----------



## The Fader (May 25, 2019)

Well I have received one item today. Lucky old me!! And a very nice garment it is too for the princely sum of Â£8.80. Several others remain as "not shipped" although nothing on my order summary about being cancelled........... yet.

Have been debited for the full amount of the order and no refund for the unshipped items ..................... yet.

Will give UA until Tuesday to ship the items outstanding or recieve the partial refund due. If not - then I start badgering them.

You would have thought by now - they would have come up with an appropriate response either to individuals or at least some social media postings. 

Or maybe they think they are so big they can just ride out the storm and rely on the vast majority of us having short memories of their shambolic customer service. 

I really think most posters accept mistakes happen and can understand UA's decision not to ship thousands of items at what is probably less than their cost price. Being honest, I wouldn't have bought anything at their RRP's. I fully admit to being an opportunistic buyer (or Freeloader depending on your outlook!!) so the fact it looks very likely I'm not going to get anything beyond the one bargain item isn't the issue - it would just be nice to be kept in the loop.

A sign of a good business is one who makes a mistake and is then honest about it, admits their failings, corresponds promptly with those involved  and looks to turn the situation around into a future opportunity. A big fail on that score for UA regardless of what develops from here.


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2019)

I think it maybe shows just how understaffed they are.


----------



## Slime (May 25, 2019)

The Fader said:



			Well I have received one item today. Lucky old me!! And a very nice garment it is too for the princely sum of Â£8.80. Several others remain as "not shipped" although nothing on my order summary about being cancelled........... yet.

I really think most posters accept mistakes happen and can understand UA's decision not to ship thousands of items at what is probably less than their cost price. Being honest, I wouldn't have bought anything at their RRP's.* I fully admit to being an opportunistic buyer* (or Freeloader depending on your outlook!!) so the fact it looks very likely I'm not going to get anything beyond the one bargain item isn't the issue - it would just be nice to be kept in the loop.
		
Click to expand...

I think the word you are looking for is *Piranha *................................................. as we were informed a few days ago by someone who knows us better than we do ourselves!


----------



## Bbothwell (May 25, 2019)

The plot thickens. I've today recieved my first email from UA. It's simply a template email saying 'my refund has been issued'. I haven't even had an email saying the order hasn't been accepted. 

In the email it has three items that have been refunded, all for Â£7.33. So A) not the amount that I paid for and B) only three of the 6 items I bought


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2019)

Iâ€™m not really sure how they could cock this up any worse ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 25, 2019)

Bbothwell said:



			The plot thickens. I've today recieved my first email from UA. It's simply a template email saying 'my refund has been issued'. I haven't even had an email saying the order hasn't been accepted.

In the email it has three items that have been refunded, all for Â£7.33. So A) not the amount that I paid for and B) only three of the 6 items I bought
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s identical to my order, except I was refunded Â£7.33 for 2 items and Â£7.34 for the other item.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 25, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Iâ€™m not really sure how they could cock this up any worse ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Send all the items out.. refund as at the same time then go bankrupt asking for the items to be sent back and then trying to charge us full price to keep them


----------



## Jacko_G (May 25, 2019)

Â£7.33???

This gets even more crazy and shambolic every day. 

I've still not had any correspondence from UA. My order is still being processed according to their website. 

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¥´


----------



## IainP (May 25, 2019)

Expect it is the figure less VAT.

Maybe they'll be refunding that seperately! ðŸ˜ðŸ™‚


----------



## pauljames87 (May 25, 2019)

IainP said:



			Expect it is the figure less VAT.

Maybe they'll be refunding that seperately! ðŸ˜ðŸ™‚
		
Click to expand...

It is the total before vat .. just a bit poorly worded

My PayPal told me the correct amount


----------



## duncan mackie (May 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			It is the total before vat .. just a bit poorly worded

My PayPal told me the correct amount
		
Click to expand...

Even the email will show the correct total amount - it's only the individual items that are shown as the underlying (pre vat) values.

I do agree that it's a little poorly worded/laid out. Just needs looking at twice though ðŸ¤”


----------



## Jacko_G (May 27, 2019)

Still no email, still no refund, still showing "being processed"!!!

Really is an absolute shambles and a liberty from a company of this size.

Since it's only a few pounds I'm going to monitor just to see how long it takes them.


----------



## Trojan615 (May 27, 2019)

Waiting to see what next week brings.... I wonder if their ceo is on social media ? Maybe we need a hashtag for this fiasco ??


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2019)

#underperformer ðŸ˜‚


----------



## garyinderry (May 27, 2019)

I've had the emails but still no sign of the actual refunds themselves.


----------



## robinthehood (May 27, 2019)

I guess they must have had tens of thousands of people trying their luck and placing an order .  No surprise it's taking some sorting out. 

104


----------



## pauljames87 (May 28, 2019)

My refund is fully back in my account now


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2019)

Day 8 in the big Under Armour cock up. Still no progress at all.


----------



## chimpo1 (May 28, 2019)

My refund came in today


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Day 8 in the big Under Armour cock up. Still no progress at all.
		
Click to expand...

Same.
I'm also waiting for replies to my last two emails.
The first was replied to very quickly, then I ramped things up a bit and all I get is silence!


----------



## hovis (May 28, 2019)

My colleague has had 2 of his 3 items delivered.  All where Â£8.80.  He's had no email or refunds and no email notifying him of despatch


----------



## Trojan615 (May 28, 2019)

Not a word yet.... just tweeted @underarmouruk and #underperformer from @tp0615 on Twitter ... worth a retweet or like peeeps ?


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2019)

hovis said:



			My colleague has had 2 of his 3 items delivered.  All where Â£8.80.  He's had no email or refunds and no email notifying him of despatch
		
Click to expand...

Mine were collect from store delivery so I'll never know they are there if I don't get a despatch email lol.


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2019)

Trojan615 said:



			Not a word yet.... just tweeted @underarmouruk and #underperformer from @tp0615 on Twitter ... worth a retweet or like peeeps ?
		
Click to expand...

I've refined it to #UnderperfArmour ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (May 29, 2019)

Trojan615 said:



			Not a word yet.... *just tweeted @underarmouruk and #underperformer from @tp0615 on Twitter ... worth a retweet or like peeeps ?*

Click to expand...



I really don't know what you just said there! 
I put it down to old age.


----------



## inc0gnito (May 29, 2019)

Kinda hope I get a refund as I just spent Â£60 on trousers ðŸ¤¦ðŸ¼â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Jacko_G (May 29, 2019)

My order went through in the 19th. Still no update, still no email and still no refund.

Order still says being processed.

Under Armour have now gone to the top of my worst ever purchase experience ever. Customer service clearly don't have a clue what they're doing and obviously no plan in place to rectify their error.


----------



## inc0gnito (May 29, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			My order went through in the 19th. Still no update, still no email and still no refund.

Order still says being processed.

Under Armour have now gone to the top of my worst ever purchase experience ever. Customer service clearly don't have a clue what they're doing and obviously no plan in place to rectify their error.
		
Click to expand...

Same. Havenâ€™t heard a peep.


----------



## triple_bogey (May 29, 2019)

Don't worry, it will arrive. My order went through the 19th just before 8am. I've just received the email that my refund has been issued.


----------



## Trojan615 (May 29, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			My order went through in the 19th. Still no update, still no email and still no refund.

Order still says being processed.

Under Armour have now gone to the top of my worst ever purchase experience ever. Customer service clearly don't have a clue what they're doing and obviously no plan in place to rectify their error.
		
Click to expand...


But arenâ€™t we all just out for a quick buck ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ’°ðŸ’°ðŸ˜‰


----------



## robinthehood (May 29, 2019)

Trojan615 said:



			But arenâ€™t we all just out for a quick buck ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ’°ðŸ’°ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...


Yep


----------



## inc0gnito (May 29, 2019)

Got the email about a refund being issued for all four items I bought. 

I ok forward to getting the money back in 4 to 400 days.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Thanks for this mate, got an email this morning showing 3 items to be shipped and other the 3 items Iâ€™ve received a partial refund, the difference between the full refund and partial refund is weird and Iâ€™ll try and find out why, but what your friend told you makes sense. 

Click to expand...

Remaining 3 items changed to refunded, email received this morning.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 30, 2019)

No refund, no update to the order status, no response to my chaser email. Might have to go robbing in the store at this rate.


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2019)

I havenâ€™t even bothered emailing, I know plenty of people whoâ€™ve fired off multiple emails and not had one response.


----------



## garyinderry (May 30, 2019)

Has anyone else received the actual items ?

No word of a refund here either.


----------



## Chrisb83 (May 30, 2019)

My order is still showing as processing so no refund yet. Iâ€™ve had the generic email saying the order wasnâ€™t been accepted and thatâ€™s it. Ive not emailed them in the hope my order might slip through the net ðŸ˜‚

Bit of a con really if you think how many orders theyâ€™ve had and how long they are holding onto everyoneâ€™s money for, Iâ€™m not sure how it works but Iâ€™m guessing someone must be getting a good bit of interest off it all.


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2019)

I've just fired off a semi strong email to them, I'll see if I get a reply lol.
It is taking the pee now though, a company of this size making such a balls up of it all.


----------



## Chrisb83 (May 30, 2019)

In fairness to them the email states 5-7 working days. I got my email on the 22nd so today is the 5th day if Iâ€™ve not seen anything by Monday Iâ€™ll start to chase them.

Do agree though a company that size I would have expected more


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2019)

Chrisb83 said:



			In fairness to them the email states 5-7 working days. I got my email on the 22nd so today is the 5th day if Iâ€™ve not seen anything by Monday Iâ€™ll start to chase them.

Do agree though a company that size I would have expected more
		
Click to expand...

Mine said "please allow up to 5 working days for the refund to appear in your account". I get it as 6 working days and counting.


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2019)

Beezerk said:



*I've just fired off a semi strong email to them*, I'll see if I get a reply lol.
It is taking the pee now though, a company of this size making such a balls up of it all.
		
Click to expand...

I've sent a few and they've generally answered them very poorly except one!
That's the one where I suggested that, by accepting my order and taking my money, they'd entered into a legally binding contract!
Funny that's the only one they've not responded to, although they did acknowledge receipt of that email.


----------



## GG26 (May 30, 2019)

The refund is now being processed my order following the â€˜returnâ€™ of the items ordered.  Says wait 4 working days.


----------



## Trojan615 (May 30, 2019)

Still nothing.....


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2019)

Just had a reply which in a nutshell says my refund should be with me soon lol. No real reason given why my order was cancelled just a generic style answer.


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2019)

Another couple of emails sent.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 31, 2019)

Still fanny adams here too.

Not even a hint of a refund. I think I'll ask for interest on my money when they get round to finally realising that they haven't fulfilled their obligations.


----------



## inc0gnito (Jun 2, 2019)

Got the refund yesterday. No explanation no apologies no anything.


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 2, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Got the refund yesterday. No explanation no apologies no anything.
		
Click to expand...

Why do they owe you an apology?  No doubt they had a ridiculous amount trying their luck with an obvious pricing error. Just accept you didn't get your cheap stuff and you got your money back


----------



## inc0gnito (Jun 2, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Why do they owe you an apology?  No doubt they had a ridiculous amount trying their luck with an obvious pricing error. Just accept you didn't get your cheap stuff and you got your money back
		
Click to expand...

I do. But maybe just for two seconds step out of your prejudice. Iâ€™m sure there were lots of people who thought the sale was genuine. Me included at the beginning. In fact I thought maybe Iâ€™d get lucky and one or two were in the genuine sale. 

I donâ€™t know why youâ€™re making it your personal mission to defend UA. Maybe you work for them. 

But yes they do owe everyone an apology. They made a big error and didnâ€™t say anything about it. Got people excited. Held on to their money too long etc. Itâ€™s basic manners.


----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2019)

robinthehood said:



*Why do they owe you an apology? * No doubt they had a ridiculous amount trying their luck with an obvious pricing error. Just accept you didn't get your cheap stuff and you got your money back
		
Click to expand...

Maybe for accepting the order, taking his money, then cancelling his order with no reason given before, eventually, refunding him ...................... all without any sort of explanation. That's why a massive global company should offer an apology. It's called manners.


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 2, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			I do. But maybe just for two seconds step out of your prejudice. Iâ€™m sure there were lots of people who thought the sale was genuine. Me included at the beginning. In fact I thought maybe Iâ€™d get lucky and one or two were in the genuine sale.

I donâ€™t know why youâ€™re making it your personal mission to defend UA. Maybe you work for them.

But yes they do owe everyone an apology. They made a big error and didnâ€™t say anything about it. Got people excited. Held on to their money too long etc. Itâ€™s basic manners.
		
Click to expand...

Genuine sale.ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

It would be interesting to know how many orders they took. Looking at Twitter etc I'd expect it to be a ridiculous amount.  I'd imagine they are busy sorting that out.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 2, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Why do they owe you an apology?  No doubt they had a ridiculous amount trying their luck with an obvious pricing error. Just accept you didn't get your cheap stuff and you got your money back
		
Click to expand...

Well the fact that they've deprived you of your own money since the 19th of May is probably enough of a reason to expect an apology. 

Not too difficult to apologise for an error.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 2, 2019)

Also, still no refund or communication forthcoming here.


----------



## inc0gnito (Jun 2, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Genuine sale.ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

It would be interesting to know how many orders they took. Looking at Twitter etc I'd expect it to be a ridiculous amount.  I'd imagine they are busy sorting that out.
		
Click to expand...

So they were too busy to send a generic apology email to everyone on their list? Or to put out one single social media post? Donâ€™t be daft. 

The last three tubs of protein powder I bought were Â£2.20. I got a 15L fire extinguisher from Aldi for Â£4. And we get lots of kids clothes brand new for around 50p to Â£1.50 recently. Those are just things that come to mind. Low price sales/bargains do happen.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 2, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Genuine sale.ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

It would be interesting to know how many orders they took. Looking at Twitter etc I'd expect it to be a ridiculous amount.  I'd imagine they are busy sorting that out.
		
Click to expand...

Since the 19th May Iâ€™ve had another 3 emails from Under Armour Europe informing me of â€œspecial offersâ€ Iâ€™ve also had another 5 from UA Worldwide  with â€œspecial offersâ€ if I hadnâ€™t received them I may of accepted they were busy sorting the mess out, but obviously the normal business is continuing, so therefore there is no reason why UA Corporate couldnâ€™t have put out 1 generic email, copied to all social media platforms apologising for the error and asking customers to be patient.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2019)

Still bugger for me as well.
Whatâ€™s that, about 2 weeks now?


----------



## hovis (Jun 2, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Why do they owe you an apology?
		
Click to expand...

For taking your money and making you wait 2 weeks to get it back


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Since the 19th May Iâ€™ve had another 3 emails from Under Armour Europe informing me of â€œspecial offersâ€ Iâ€™ve also had another 5 from UA Worldwide  with â€œspecial offersâ€ if I hadnâ€™t received them I may of accepted they were busy sorting the mess out, but obviously the normal business is continuing, so therefore there is no reason why UA Corporate couldnâ€™t have put out 1 generic email, copied to all social media platforms apologising for the error and asking customers to be patient.
		
Click to expand...

Just received another UA email advertising summer releases.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 2, 2019)

hovis said:



			For taking your money and making you wait 2 weeks to get it back
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that for most they never actually lost anything beyond the theoretical use of that specific line of credit, or money from an account earning no interest etc etc. I know that the former applied in my case ie the money got debited then credited without any settlement by me.
All done within the standard terms and conditions - which are designed around banking rules rather than companies wish to either inconvience customers, or cost them interest.


----------



## hovis (Jun 2, 2019)

My colleague had Â£210 taken from his account and has not been refunded yet!!!!!


----------



## GG26 (Jun 2, 2019)

Got a refund yesterday for one of my two orders.  Not heard anything re the second one.


----------



## Redtraveller (Jun 2, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Why do they owe you an apology?  No doubt they had a ridiculous amount trying their luck with an obvious pricing error. Just accept you didn't get your cheap stuff and you got your money back
		
Click to expand...

2 weeks without an email, response or a refund. Any big company would have handled this better. They absolutely owe an apology.


----------



## hovis (Jun 2, 2019)

And this gets even better.  I baught 7 items totaling Â£96.  6 of them got delivered minus a Â£5.50 belt.   I just got, Â£96 refunded notification from paypal ðŸ˜.


----------



## happyhacker (Jun 2, 2019)

hovis said:



			And this gets even better.  I baught 7 items totaling Â£96.  6 of them got delivered minus a Â£5.50 belt.   I just got, Â£96 refunded notification from paypal ðŸ˜.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, serves them right the useless numpties ðŸ¤£


----------



## robbeh32 (Jun 2, 2019)

I've just checked mine recieved all items and got refund what the hell.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2019)

Finally got my refund earlier.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 2, 2019)

I've chased twice and gotten their generic response. Still no note of refund or sight of it!


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 2, 2019)

Sounds like someone else got it ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 2, 2019)

Got my refund today.


----------



## happyhacker (Jun 2, 2019)

No refund yet, but maybe my items will arrive yet ðŸ¤£


----------



## karlcole (Jun 2, 2019)

Refund for 3 of the 4 items but no word on the 4th yet.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 2, 2019)

Second refund was processed this afternoon.


----------



## Trojan615 (Jun 3, 2019)

Raised a paypal dispute... one refund within an hour


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 3, 2019)

Trojan615 said:



			Raised a paypal dispute... one refund within an hour
		
Click to expand...

That's ultimately what I'll end up doing, they really have made an absolute backside of this. 

I'm just curious as to how long they can be so incompetent.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 3, 2019)

Got a partial refund for all but 1 item. Sent them an email this morning. What a cock up this has been.


----------



## Andy (Jun 4, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I've just fired off a semi strong email to them, I'll see if I get a reply lol.
It is taking the pee now though, a company of this size making such a balls up of it all.
		
Click to expand...

You sent a semi via email, doubt you'll get a refund with that ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜‚ ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 4, 2019)

Money back this morning. 

Still no emails regarding it. But all sorted now at least.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 4, 2019)

After some of the stories on here i consider myself a lucky one.. I may not have got any items but my refund was back in my account by the following weekend


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 4, 2019)

Still no refund, still no email, still no change in "order status". Absolute joke of a company.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 4, 2019)

Looks like this is gathering pace and still UA are refusing to comment.

https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/n...rs-still-waiting-for-refunds-two-weeks-after/


----------



## Bwgan (Jun 4, 2019)

Finally got my refund yesterday, only 2 weeks after "order"


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 4, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Looks like this is gathering pace and still UA are refusing to comment.

https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/n...rs-still-waiting-for-refunds-two-weeks-after/

Click to expand...

The fact they have tried to contact them for comment a few times does seem off..


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 4, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Heard a rumour ( no idea if true ) of money issues as a company.
		
Click to expand...

So why repeat  it if you have no idea if it is true?

(It isn't!)


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 4, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			So why repeat  it if you have no idea if it is true?

(It isn't!)
		
Click to expand...

It's fun? 

It's only a two bit forum?

It's passing on what he heard?

Chill out, life is good despite UA keeping my money!


----------



## FAB90 (Jun 4, 2019)

Finally got my refund into my account today! No emails saying it was back in just appeared


----------



## User20204 (Jun 4, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			So why repeat  it if you have no idea if it is true?

(It isn't!)
		
Click to expand...

haha...relax fella, that's what happens with rumours, until such time as they become fact or fiction, they are called rumours


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 4, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			haha...relax fella, that's what happens with rumours, until such time as they become fact or fiction, they are called rumours
		
Click to expand...

And totally  pointless!

I prefer to deal in facts, but then I also don't believe conspiracy theories etc;


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 4, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Heard a rumour ( no idea if true ) of money issues as a company.
		
Click to expand...

That would be quite a reversal of their fortunes if true, and would be a spectacular loss from one year to the next.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 4, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			And totally  pointless!

I prefer to deal in facts, but then I also don't believe conspiracy theories etc;
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ’¤ðŸ’¤ðŸ’¤ðŸ’¤ðŸ’¤ðŸ’¤

Just for the record I still believe in the Loch Ness Monster.


----------



## User20204 (Jun 4, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			I prefer to deal in facts, but then I also don't believe conspiracy theories etc;
		
Click to expand...

So how do you tell the difference between what is true and what isn't when someone tells you something ?


----------



## inc0gnito (Jun 4, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			And totally  pointless!

I prefer to deal in facts, but then I also don't believe conspiracy theories etc;
		
Click to expand...


Thatâ€™s what the Russian and Chinese governments want you to believe.


----------



## larmen (Jun 4, 2019)

Got my refund today! That took them a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 4, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			ðŸ’¤ðŸ’¤ðŸ’¤ðŸ’¤ðŸ’¤ðŸ’¤

Just for the record I still believe in the Loch Ness Monster.
		
Click to expand...

You're not suggesting that it's not real, are you?ðŸ˜—


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2019)

Got my refund tonight!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 5, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Time of the month?

It was something I heard from someone in the industry.

I donâ€™t tell you what to do, so donâ€™t tell me what I can and canâ€™t post.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously you lack the ability to read a post. 

I didn't tell you what you can post, I asked why you posted something which, by your own admission, you did not if  it was true.

Your pathetic outburst fails to answer that question.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 5, 2019)

Anyway, back on track, my full refund has arrived. No email, no correspondence.

UA now on my boycott list. Customer service is appalling or more accurately it's completely lacking and they clearly don't give a ðŸ’©!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 5, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Anyway, back on track, my full refund has arrived. No email, no correspondence.

UA now on my boycott list. Customer service is appalling or more accurately it's completely lacking and they clearly don't give a ðŸ’©!
		
Click to expand...

Just as a question are you boycotting the whole brand or buying from them direct? I decided to buy an UA top after i got the refund off ebay for Â£22 lol my mate and I have both said we wouldnt buy from them online again probs as their customer service was rather poor


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Just as a question are you boycotting the whole brand or buying from them direct? I decided to buy an UA top after i got the refund off ebay for Â£22 lol my mate and I have both said we wouldnt buy from them online again probs as their customer service was rather poor
		
Click to expand...

More of a flippant remark however in general I will look for other options before UA now. The lack of care and subsequent attitude really is just pathetic.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 5, 2019)

Already there's "new with tags" UA clothing being sold on the usual places


----------



## larmen (Jun 5, 2019)

Not buying from them anyway so no boycotting as such.
But I sent them an SAR which by law they have to answer, so I should find out when they decided to cancel and when they started to action my refund, ...

I know it is a lot of work for them but sometimes that canâ€™t be helped.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 5, 2019)

larmen said:



			Not buying from them anyway so no boycotting as such.
But I sent them an SAR which by law they have to answer, so I should find out when they decided to cancel and when they started to action my refund, ...

I know it is a lot of work for them but sometimes that canâ€™t be helped.
		
Click to expand...

Whats a SAR?


----------



## Coffey (Jun 5, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Whats a SAR?
		
Click to expand...

Subject Access Request I assume


----------



## larmen (Jun 5, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Whats a SAR?
		
Click to expand...

Subject access request. By law they have to answer it within 30 days or get fined by the information commissioner offer.

funnily enough I finally got an answer to my order query within 30 minutes, but of course as an SAR it isn't enough. But it shows that they have seen my original email, just ignored it.


----------



## Slab (Jun 6, 2019)

larmen said:



			Not buying from them anyway so no boycotting as such.
But I sent them an SAR which by law they have to answer, so I should find out when they decided to cancel and when they started to action my refund, ...

I know it is a lot of work for them but sometimes that canâ€™t be helped.
		
Click to expand...

Your call of course but seems a tad excessive just to get info on dates/actions etc

It sounds like some folks have waited longer than others for refund etc (which probably means they've been handing it on a case by case basis rather than batching the jobs) but it doesn't sound like anyone has been declined both the goods & the refund


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 6, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			In English? Always best to not miss words out of your sentence.

If you werenâ€™t such a tool and read the post correctly I said I heard a rumour.


Only one being pathetic, is you.
		
Click to expand...

So still no answer to the question. 

Why did you feel the need to share a scurrilous rumour?

And personal insults, Really?


----------



## DCB (Jun 6, 2019)

Right Gents, lets get back on track and cut out the abusive comments.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 6, 2019)

DCB said:



			Right Gents, lets get back on track and cut out the abusive comments.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't me Sir! Honest (for a change!)


----------



## DCB (Jun 7, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Wasn't me Sir! Honest (for a change!)
		
Click to expand...

That's only because you were out playing golf


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 7, 2019)

DCB said:



			That's only because you were out playing golf 

Click to expand...

I may have been out for a walk with a golf bag and some clubs, playing golf is questionable.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 20, 2019)

So who else has had the email kindly asking for feedback on the clothes we "received"?
Oh I'll be leaving feedback right enough ðŸ’©ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 20, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			So who else has had the email kindly asking for feedback on the clothes we "received"?
Oh I'll be leaving feedback right enough ðŸ’©ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Yip 

Almost choked on my lunch, this is also despite me asking them to remove me from their marketing list.

Absolutely pathetic organisation.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 20, 2019)

I got this aswell, did make me smile them asking


----------



## user2010 (Jun 20, 2019)

Quality comedy gold on this thread


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 20, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Quality comedy gold on this thread

Click to expand...

Freeloaders complaining about not.getting free stuff ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## inc0gnito (Jun 20, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Freeloaders complaining about not.getting free stuff ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Why are you still sniffing around this thread if it bothers you so much?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 20, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Freeloaders complaining about not.getting free stuff ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, some are complaining about it taking forever to get a refund....or is that unreasonable?


----------



## Slime (Jun 20, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Freeloaders complaining about not.getting free stuff ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Why do you make posts like this?
Are you just hell bent on alienating yourself by pissing people off?
I find you quite a strange character at times.


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 20, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Why are you still sniffing around this thread if it bothers you so much?
		
Click to expand...

Oof , wasn't me who bumped it . ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			To be fair, some are complaining about it taking forever to get a refund....or is that unreasonable?
		
Click to expand...

Come on it was obviously an error by UA and they weren't going to honour it. So it shouldn't be a surprise that it was all such a mess .


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 20, 2019)

Slime said:



			Why do you make posts like this?
Are you just hell bent on alienating yourself by pissing people off?
I find you quite a strange character at times.
		
Click to expand...

Some people are "good" trolls and others just show their lack of intelligence. 

Whatever floats his boat.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Imurg (Jun 20, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Come on it was obviously an error by UA and they weren't going to honour it. So it shouldn't be a surprise that it was all such a mess .
		
Click to expand...

Of course it was
Doesn't mean people can't moan about the length of time it takes to refund payments.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 20, 2019)

Beezerk said:



View attachment 27594

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------

